# Video Editing - 200k to whoever helps



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I am looking to get into video editing. I want to make a montage of KO's, submissions and such.

This being said, I am a 100% noob in terms of video editing. I don't even know the proper program. If anyone can mentor me I will give them 200k.

Thus being said I am looking for someone who can answer all my questions and help me put together a good video.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

i use sony vegas when i make my videos... ive tried adobe premiere pro before but i found vegas to be easier and in some cases better ...ill try to help with any questions u may have ...i dont need the credits so if u want take them and put them into like the next graphics contest for the winner or something ...so i guess just post whatever questions u may have here and ill check back daily if i can to answer them


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I guess I could start off by asking for your best known rescources for tutorials and such.

That would be a big help at first 

Thnaks a lot!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Well I guess I could start off by asking for your best known rescources for tutorials and such.
> 
> That would be a big help at first
> 
> Thnaks a lot!


I've got a fair bit of experience putting together trailers for video games. 

I gather you want to take a bunch of different video clips, trim out the bits you want and play them in sequence with a soundtrack, right? Do you have these clips already? I would suggest collecting your source movies is the best place to start. Once you have some clips I can help you figure out how to em together.

You plan to buy some editing software?


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

well like soojooko said first get all of ur source videos cuz downloading them or ripping dvds can take alot of ur time then when it comes to tutorials i usually just google the question such as "how to pan/crop video in sony vegas" usually u can find a youtube video going through step by step then when u have the tools pretty much down u can look up tutorials on certain effects like "how to get sin city effect in sony vegas" 

i dont know just one site to recommend cuz i find the best way to just google the certain effect ur going for and going from there


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I've got a fair bit of experience putting together trailers for video games.
> 
> I gather you want to take a bunch of different video clips, trim out the bits you want and play them in sequence with a soundtrack, right? Do you have these clips already? I would suggest collecting your source movies is the best place to start. Once you have some clips I can help you figure out how to em together.
> 
> You plan to buy some editing software?





chuck8807 said:


> well like soojooko said first get all of ur source videos cuz downloading them or ripping dvds can take alot of ur time then when it comes to tutorials i usually just google the question such as "how to pan/crop video in sony vegas" usually u can find a youtube video going through step by step then when u have the tools pretty much down u can look up tutorials on certain effects like "how to get sin city effect in sony vegas"
> 
> i dont know just one site to recommend cuz i find the best way to just google the certain effect ur going for and going from there



So lets just say I want to use a KO from the fight. I would get the video of the fight and just edit out the part that i want correct? 

For example, I think I am going to start by making a Diego Sanchez highlight video. So say I want the clip of the headkick vs Guida. I would get the Diego vs Guida fight, find the part where the kick happens, and edit that out. Right?

Then I would repeat this step with all the other Ko's and such that I want to add in and then I would put it all together? 

So assuming I have this right. How do I go by doing this? I already have all of Diego's fights so how do I start?

And as for google, that is what I do when I need to find out what to do in photoshop so I should have assumed it was the same for this. 

I hope you guys reply fast 

Thanks so much !:thumbsup:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

yea basically u cut out the KO (or watever part u want) then i would cut out all of the parts u want first... so edit all of the highlight stuff first into the little clips then u go about putting them in the correct order and time them to ur music... once u have the clips in order u can work on the transitions from each seperate clip (hard cut, fade in, fade out, blend 2 clips together) and finally work on the effects portion


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

chuck8807 said:


> yea basically u cut out the KO (or watever part u want) then i would cut out all of the parts u want first... so edit all of the highlight stuff first into the little clips then u go about putting them in the correct order and time them to ur music... once u have the clips in order u can work on the transitions from each seperate clip (hard cut, fade in, fade out, blend 2 clips together) and finally work on the effects portion


Okay so because I have never done ANY video editing. How do you cut parts out of a video?

Sorry for my complete noobish questions.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

in sony vegas u cut the video up by importing the video into the project then dragging it onto the timeline then with the selection tool u can drag the ends of the video until u get to where u want the video to start and end ...or u can place the selector in the middle of the video file on the timeline and split the video into different parts at the line by hitting the 'S' key on ur keyboard or going into the trimmer menu to trim the clip

BTW when i say cut, trim, or edit i am talking about the same thing ...basically u want to cut the big clip down to a small clip 

easiest way to do this is with the selector then hit 'S' ...it makes things alot faster


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Okay so because I have never done ANY video editing. How do you cut parts out of a video?
> 
> Sorry for my complete noobish questions.


Ok, so the essential question is : Do you plan to buy any video editing software or want to try and do it using freebies? ( or if you plan to torrent some software then that would work. I dunno about the legalities of discussing that here. )

I use something called Movie Edit Pro:-
http://www.magix.com/uk/movie-edit-pro/

Or Sony Movie Studio HD is very cheap:-
http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/moviestudiohd

But Ive no experience with the Sony software.

All video clips have certain information that's important:-

Size : the resolution of the video clip.
Codec : the method used to compress and playback the video.
frame rate : the speed the video plays back. This is usually about 24fps ( frames per second )

Do you know anything about this stuff at all? You may end up with several clips with different properties so some good editing software is essential if you want to get them all to stick together without all kinds of discrepancies with the video and sound.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd ask this cat for help:
http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/69576-one-last-strike-ufc.html


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Ok, so the essential question is : Do you plan to buy any video editing software or want to try and do it using freebies? ( or if you plan to torrent some software then that would work. I dunno about the legalities of discussing that here. )
> 
> I use something called Movie Edit Pro:-
> http://www.magix.com/uk/movie-edit-pro/
> ...


I have Sony Vegas purchased. 

Okay so I managed to get the 3 second clip that I wanted and I saved it as its own file. Is this correct? After I am done getting a few clips how do I put them all on one time line if they are different files?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I have Sony Vegas purchased.
> 
> Okay so I managed to get the 3 second clip that I wanted and I saved it as its own file. Is this correct? After I am done getting a few clips how do I put them all on one time line if they are different files?


Not used vegas, but i imagine its as simple as dragging the file straight onto one of the tracks.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

in sony vegas you can just import the whole video file(the entire fight whether it be 15 mins or an hour) then when u drag it to the timeline u can cut the parts out that u do not want to leave just the 3 second clip there on the timeline. then u assemble the cmall clips together in the correct order. at no time do u need to trim a whole fight clip down to 3 seconds and then save that 3 second clip as a new file. IT IS NOT NECESSARY (but if u have already done that then just import that 3 second clip file and drag it onto the timeline. 

if u were to save all of the small clips to new files you would be just taking up more time... but it wont hurt anything.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

chuck8807 said:


> in sony vegas you can just import the whole video file(the entire fight whether it be 15 mins or an hour) then when u drag it to the timeline u can cut the parts out that u do not want to leave just the 3 second clip there on the timeline. then u assemble the cmall clips together in the correct order. at no time do u need to trim a whole fight clip down to 3 seconds and then save that 3 second clip as a new file. IT IS NOT NECESSARY (but if u have already done that then just import that 3 second clip file and drag it onto the timeline.
> 
> if u were to save all of the small clips to new files you would be just taking up more time... but it wont hurt anything.


The above is good advice. If you have a whole fight, its always better to stick the whole thing into Vegas and do the trimming there. This way, the original fight file stays as it is, and all the cut info is stored in the Vegas project file... rather than you having to work with lots of smaller files.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, so I figured that out and now I am looking for cool effects to add to a MMA video.

Any ideas?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/70428-diego-nightmare-sanchez-highlight-video-i-made.html

FINISHED IT


----------



## Lococent (Jul 27, 2021)

Not as a response, but for new users coming. Why you all think that's hard and you need a mentor. I don't think you need professional movies such as at universal pictures or smth. There are lots of free and easy application which will be good even for kindergarten kids. They are extremely easy to use, like this one www.movavi.com/support/how-to/how-to-add-audio-to-video.html.


----------

